# Plow Truck/driver for hire... South Chicagoland Suburbs



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking for work in the southern suburbs of chicago. I live in justice and can plow in the surrounding area: Burbank, Bridgeview, out to tinley/ oak forest area, or even in south chicagoland area.

2004 Silverado 2500hd 7'6" western (with wing ext.) and a swingaway 2000 spreader
2001 Ford f250 superduty 7'6" western

Klem (708) 653-2726
[email protected]


----------



## klem (Nov 11, 2009)

bump...still looking


----------

